# Bekannter hat zwei Eplan Dongles verloren, Eplan behauptet nun er müsse neu kaufen



## maxi (11 September 2013)

Hallo,

letzten Donnerstag erzählte mir ein Bekannter aus Oberding das bei seinem Firmenumzug zwei seiner Eplan Dongles mit zusammen Lizenzen über 50000 Euro verloren gingen.
Es meinte die Frima Eplan behauptet nun Ihm gegenüber das der Dongleverlust = Lizenzverlust ist. 
Er müsse die 50000 Euro nochmals bezahlen.

Eplan hat ja wohl echt einen an der Waffel!
(Aber die von Eplan in München sind echt alle sehr sehr komisch, unkompetent und unfreundlich. Die haben mich auch schon 2-Mal angelogen und hatte den Eindruck die wissen nicht was Sie reden)


----------



## MSB (11 September 2013)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> letzten Donnerstag erzählte mir ein Bekannter aus Oberding das bei seinem Firmenumzug zwei seiner Eplan Dongles mit zusammen Lizenzen über 50000 Euro verloren gingen.
> Es meinte die Frima Eplan behauptet nun Ihm gegenüber das der Dongleverlust = Lizenzverlust ist.
> ...


Mag ja sein, das das ganze ärgerlich (bei der Summe vielleicht noch etwas mehr) ist, aber was erwartest du jetzt eigentlich?
Ich würde mal behaupten alles andere als ein Neukauf wäre bestenfalls Kulanz, was dann halt mit "Eplan" abzuklären ist.

Fakt ist imho aber:
Du hast absolut keinen rechtlichen Anspruch auf irgendwas, weil wie sich an div. Stellen nachlesen lässt: Dongle weg = Lizenz futsch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mnuesser (11 September 2013)

also, dongles weg? Lizenzen sind ja nicht nur digital vorhanden,
sondern gehen ja auch immer einher mit Schriftverkehr...

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass jemand bei Eplan da was machen kann,
nur die Dongle ansich wird er wohl bezahlen müssen, eventuell noch eine
Service-Pauschale...


----------



## tnt369 (11 September 2013)

Von einer anderen Software (Wert ca. 3.000€) habe ich mal einen ähnlichen Fall erlebt (MA hat auf der IBN einen Dongle verloren).
Da wurde gegen eine "Gebühr" von 500€ und einer Eidesstattlichen Erklärung ein Ersatz geleistet.
Das sich da E-Plan so quer stellt ist ja der Hammer. Immerhin wird ja schon für die Updates jede Menge Geld kassiert. Da würde
ich in so einem Fall schon etwas kundenfreundlicheres Verhalten erwarten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2013)

Das ist bei anderen CAE Herstellern nicht anders,
wir nutzen ELCAD und deren Vertriebler hat mich darauf
hingewiesen das es besser ist den Dongel nach 
Feierabend in den Safe zu legen, da wenn 'Dongel 
weg, gleich Lizens weg'. 

Ist doch auch logisch oder bekommt ihr von Mercedes
oder Audi ein neues Auto, wenn ihr diesen mit Laufenden
Motor in der Stadt abstellt und Einkaufen geht?


----------



## MSB (11 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ist doch auch logisch oder bekommt ihr von Mercedes
> oder Audi ein neues Auto, wenn ihr diesen mit Laufenden
> Motor in der Stadt abstellt und Einkaufen geht?


Na aber selbstverständlich, schließlich hab ich noch die Rechnung, und im Idealfall flattert sogar der Brief noch irgendwo rum! Soviel also zum Thema Schriftverkehr.
Selbstverständlich habe ich die Kiste Schwarz an einen Oligarchen verkauft ... aber hey, da mach ich jetzt eine eidesstattliche Erklärung, und schon stellt mir Mercedes ne neue Kiste vor die Tür ... eigentlich fast eine Geschäftsidee.
Edith:
Um auf tnt auch was zu antworten, selbstverständlich war ich auch regelmäßig mit dem Auto beim Kundendienst, ehrlich, das hat auch etliche Euro gekostet.

P.S.
Ironie sowie Sarkasmus ist nicht gekennzeichnet.

Lange Rede, wenig Sinn:
Alles was jetzt passiert ist reine Kulanz (oder auch nicht) seitens EPlan.


----------



## vollmi (11 September 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> also, dongles weg? Lizenzen sind ja nicht nur digital vorhanden,
> sondern gehen ja auch immer einher mit Schriftverkehr...



Mal anders gefragt. Wenn du ne Palette mit sps verlierst. Erwartest du vom Hersteller Ersatz nur weil du schriftlich nachweisen kannst. Sie gekauft zu haben?

Mfg René


----------



## maxi (11 September 2013)

Das Dongle selber ist aber keine Lizenz. 
Zudem gibt es noch die Hürde mit dem Key und man benötigt die Software.  

Ich würde sogar sagen das von Eplan ist eine "ungemeine Abszocke" die in keinerlei Verhältnismäßigkeit steht. Wem dem so ist kaufe ich zumindest nichts mehr bei Eplan.


----------



## maxi (11 September 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt. Wenn du ne Palette mit sps verlierst. Erwartest du vom Hersteller Ersatz nur weil du schriftlich nachweisen kannst. Sie gekauft zu haben?
> 
> Mfg René



Was steht denn das in der Verhältnismäßigkeit zu einen 2 Euro Dongle?


----------



## vollmi (11 September 2013)

*Bekannter hat zwei Eplan Dongles verloren, Eplan behauptet nun er müsse neu k...*

Von den drei dingen ist der Dongle aber das einzige was man nur weitergeben aber nicht kopieren kann. Hätte man den key oder die software nicht mehr würde elplan wohl eher ersetzen. 

Wie? Ich dachte der dongle schützt eine 50000 euro lizenz. 

Mfg René


----------



## PN/DP (11 September 2013)

Ich schätze, EPLAN geht davon aus, daß nun jemand anders die "verlorenen" Dongles nutzt (oder zumindest nutzen kann) ohne eine Lizenz bezahlt zu haben - sozusagen um Geschäftsideen mit "verlorenen" Dongles zu verhindern.
Wenn Du zerstörte Dongles vorweisen könntest, wäre es sicher kein Problem, neue Dongles zum "Materialpreis" zu bekommen.

Harald


----------



## MSB (11 September 2013)

maxi schrieb:


> Was steht denn das in der Verhältnismäßigkeit zu einen 2 Euro Dongle?



Also EPlan in Material:
CD: 50 Cent
Dongle: 2 Euro
Handbuch (gedruckt): 10 Euro

Also kostet Eplan nach Adam Riese, und inkl. Gewinn für EPLAN so ca. 20€
Frag mich nur, welcher Volldepp für 2 CDs 50000€ ausgibt.


----------



## IBFS (12 September 2013)

Für solche Lizenzverluste habe ich eine Software-/Hardwareversicherung bei HDI. (500€ pro Jahr)
Da listet man all seine schützenswerte Hard- und Software auf. Auf den Hinweis, ob ein geklauter oder
verlorener Dongle ersetzt wird, war die Aussage - wird ersetzt! - eindeutig.

Bei den Preisen von EPlan und ähnlicher Software ist die Verlockung zu groß, das man einen Dongle mal
eben bei einer "befreundeten" Firma (die nur Altprojekte aufarbeitet) zufällig verliert.

Sorry wenn ich da gegen die Hauptmeinung hier bin, aber ich kann Eplan durchaus versehen und es 
gibt wie gesagt auch Versicherungen gegen Verlust. 

Dongle sollten wie Goldketten behandelt werden. Daher ist es mir schleierhaft, das man sogar ZWEI
Dongles auf einen Schlag verliert.

Abgesehen davon kosten zwei Vollversionen max. 28T€ und nicht 50T€. Da hat wohl jemand noch
auf die alte D-Mark Rechnung von 1999 geschaut.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 September 2013)

Hallo,

der Vergleich mit dem Mercesdes hinkt, weil die 
Wiederbeschaffung einer Lizenz für den Hersteller 
minimalen Aufwand bedeutet.

Trotzdem muss Eplan davon ausgehen, dass die 
Dongles nicht im Straßengraben vor sich hin gammeln,
sonder irgendwo im Einsatz sind. Vielleicht bei einem
am Umzug Beteiligten zuhause?

@maxi Wenn das Verschwinden der Dongels genau 
eingegrenz werden kann und Diebstahl unterstellt
weren kann, dann zu Polizei. Die wid die Dongels 
zwar kaum direkt wiederbeschaffen, aber erstens 
bekommt vielleicht der Dieb durch die Ermittlungen 
kalte Füße und "findet" die Dongles wieder – bzw. 
Eplan zeigt sich mit einer Kopie der Anzeige 
kulanter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> der Vergleich mit dem Mercesdes hinkt, weil die
> Wiederbeschaffung einer Lizenz für den Hersteller
> minimalen Aufwand bedeutet.



selbst für das Auto sollte für den Hersteller eine Wiederbeschaffung kein Problem darstellen,
nur wird man vom diesen keine Kostenerstattung bekommen, selbst wenn der Fahrzeugbrief
nicht im Handschuhfach gelegen hat. Weg ist weg....




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> bzw.
> Eplan zeigt sich mit einer Kopie der Anzeige
> kulanter.



mit der kulanz könnte auch dahin sein, wenn sich der TE so abfällig im öffentlichen Foren über EPLAN äußert.


----------



## mariob (12 September 2013)

Diese Gesellschaft ist krank,
alles muß freigeschalten werden um zu funktionieren, das wiederum gegen Geld, geht der Laden pleite und die Lizenzserver werden abgeschalten oder der Dongle dann kaputt - Pech gehabt. Und die Versicherung, die auch Geld will kann da auch nix mehr machen.
Das die Pflege und Erstellung der Software bezahlt werden muß ist unstrittig, das dazu auch Methoden gefunden werden müssen das das gewährleistet wird ebenfalls.
Aber einen guten Vorschlag habe ich auch nicht. Allerdings kann ich auch die Entrüstung zu einem gewissen Grade verstehen, genauso schlimm ist Buchhaltungssoftware und da wird einem noch etwas von Datensicherheit vorgeschwafelt - muhahahaha. Der Chef glaubt jedenfalls dran.
So, und nun überlegt Euch mal wie manche für Ihre Software bezahlt werden und im Gegensatz zu solchem Müll kann man sich da deutlich weniger Bugs leisten.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (12 September 2013)

Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant, wie man versucht, zu diskutieren, nur weil es sich um Software handelt. Bei Hardware traut sich das komischerweise keiner.


----------



## M-Ott (12 September 2013)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Frank an.
Der Bekannte wusste doch, dass er da zwei Dongles mit einem Wiederbeschaffungswert von 25 T€ (oder auch "nur" 14 T€) pro Stück von A nach B bringen muss, da hätte er einfach mehr Sorgfalt walten lassen müssen. Bei anderen Gegenständen wäre es ja auch: Verloren ist verloren. Wäre es ein 25 T€ Smartphone gewesen, hätte er jetzt auch Pech gehabt und könnte sich nicht darauf berufen, dass es ja für den Hersteller kein Aufwand sei, ihm ein neues bereitzustellen.


----------



## mnuesser (12 September 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt. Wenn du ne Palette mit sps verlierst. Erwartest du vom Hersteller Ersatz nur weil du schriftlich nachweisen kannst. Sie gekauft zu haben?
> 
> Mfg René



nett gemeinter vergleich, aber der hinkt...

nehmen wir uns doch mal groß s zur hand, was macht der bei verlust der lizenz?
wiederherstellung per internet oder neuversand der lizenz so wie es sein sollte,
schließlich ist die lizenz einfach nur eine reihe von zahlen die max arbeitsaufwand von ein paar minuten bedeutet,
ein dongle kostet vielleicht dann nochmal 100€ (wenn sie dich abzocken wollen)

Der vergleich mit der palette oder dem auto hinkt, weil du eigentlich nicht den dongle kaufst, sondern die lizenz, und damit das
recht ein programm zu benutzen. damit du dieses recht der nutzung aber nicht weiterverkaufst beschränkt dich dein lieferrant
mit dem dongle auf einen rechner.

wenn du ein auto verlierst dann hast du den materialwert auch verloren, gleiches bei der palette...

für mich ein thema für den anwalt...
und natürlich mal in die agb's schauen vom kaufvertrag. 

ganz heisser tip: netzwerklizenzen, die funktionieren auch per vpn verbindung, und man muss auch nicht mehr so viele 
kaufen.


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2013)

Naja. Da elplan wohl weiss dass die menschen software nicht so wertschätzen wie hardware. Verkaufen sie die software halt als hardware ( dongle). Sieht man ja hier. Oh ich hab die software verloren. Schick mir mal ne neue kost ja nix sin ja nur bytes. Geb si nem bekannten und die schicken mir ne neue. Entsteht ihnen ja kein schaden. 
Und nein der vergleich mit merzedes hinkt nicht. Keiner würde auf die idee kommen von mercedes einen wagen zum selbstkostenpreis zu verlangen. Weil man den eigenen nicht mehr hat. 

Mfg Rene


----------



## ducati (12 September 2013)

Naja, dann noch ein Beispiel:

Ihr programmiert die SPS für einen Kunden, als Einzellösung. Jetzt kommt der Kunde nach 4 Jahren und sagt: Die SPS ist kaputt und das Programm hab ich als Sicherung auch nicht mehr.
Ihr habt das Originalprogramm aber natürlich noch als Sicherung. Würdet Ihr jetzt eine komplette Neuprogrammierung in Rechnung stellen oder nur die neue SPS + Arbeitszeit fürs Einspielen der Software + Inbetriebnahme und evtl. kleine Änderungen?

Gruß.

PS: oder vielleicht dem Kunden auch einfach so das alte Projekt zuschicken?


----------



## MasterOhh (12 September 2013)

Wir haben uns dafür einen Dongle-Server angeschafft. Da stecken alle Dongles drin und man kann über Netzwerk die Lizenzen beziehen. Der Server steckt in einem abgeschlossenen Serverschrank, man kommt also auch nicht ohne weiteres da ran.
Ansonsten würde ich auch nur noch Netzwerklizenzen verwenden wenn möglich.


----------



## sps-concept (12 September 2013)

Hallo,

der Vergleich hinkt doch. Ihr habe eine Einzellösung programmiert und euren Entwicklungsaufwand auch bezahlt bekommen nehme ich an. Ein Anwender von "Standardsoftware"  zahlt aber nicht den Entwicklungsaufwand der kompletten Entwicklung. Ausserdem kann man so eine Software mit geringem Aufwand auf einem anderen PC nutzbar machen. Mit einer SPS-Software sieht das meist anders aus - ausser es klaut jemand die Software für eine Serienmaschine.

André


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2013)

Da meine software komplet bezahlt wird mit einem auftrag. Verlange ich nur die effektive arbeit  
Hätte ich aber entwickelt und das geld kommt erst mit den aufträgen wieder rein. Dann jedesmal der gleiche preis. Insbesondere wenn mir ein kunde flöten ginge weil der ursprüngliche kunde die maschine inkl software zufällig an einsn potentiellen kunden verloren hat.


----------



## ducati (12 September 2013)

Jo, vergleiche hinken immer 

also noch einer:

Ihr habt die Software für ne SPS einer Serienmaschine programmiert. Ein Kunde kauft solch eine Maschine incl. Software. Nach 3 Jahren geht die SPS beim Umbau der Maschine von Halle A nach Halle B verloren. Muss der Kunde jetzt von Euch nur die SPS-Hardware neu kaufen oder muss er die Software auch noch einmal bezahlen, wenn ja, zu welchem Preis ?

Gruß.

Nebenbei, regt mich noch ein anderes Beispiel schon seit langem auf: Wenn in nem KFZ ein Steuergerät kaputt geht, verlangen die dort Preise im 3-4 stelligen Bereich für ein neues. Obwohl der reine Hardwarepreis sich um die 20-30€ bewegt, und die Software(-Entwicklung) ja beim ersten Kauf des Autos schon mitbezahlt wurde...

Also zurück zum Thema, EPLAN sollte sich dort unabhängig von irgendwelchen Verträgen kulant zeigen und bei von mir aus eidesstattlicher Erklärung eine neue Lizenz liefern. Alles andere wäre m.M. kein ordentliches Verhalten unter Geschäftspartnern...


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 September 2013)

... dann bringe ich auch mal Einen dazu :
Die Software ist ja im Prinzip frei kopierbar. Betreiben kann sie dann der, der den Dongle hat. Was sollte die Jungs bei Eplan davon abhalten, zu denken, dass diese Dongle noch irgendwo existieren und jemand nun mehr oder weniger legal seine Eplan-Kopie damit betreibt ?

Ohne mich jetzt mit der rechtlichen Seite auszukennen würde ich aber doch behaupten, dass die Eplaner nichts müssen - und was man vielleicht können könnte das würde ich versuchen in einem Auge-in-Auge-Gespräch zu klären ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (12 September 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... dann bringe ich auch mal Einen dazu :
> Die Software ist ja im Prinzip frei kopierbar. Betreiben kann sie dann der, der den Dongle hat. Was sollte die Jungs bei Eplan davon abhalten, zu denken, dass diese Dongle noch irgendwo existieren und jemand nun mehr oder weniger legal seine Eplan-Kopie damit betreibt ?



Das ist ja vermutlich der Grund, warum sie ihn nicht ersetzen wollen. Nur meiner Meinung nach ist es kein Geschäftsgebaren, wenn man einem Geschäftspartner pauschal erstmal kriminelle Energie unterstellt...

PS: hier gabs schonmal einen Thread zu Office2013, als MS die Lizenz an den Rechner bzw. als Einmalinstallation binden wollte. Da ging für 250€ ein ganze anderer Aufschrei durchs Land.


----------



## maxi (12 September 2013)

Ich empfinde das Vorgehen von Eplan als eine üble Abzocke.


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> PS: hier gabs schonmal einen Thread zu Office2013, als MS die Lizenz an den Rechner bzw. als Einmalinstallation binden wollte. Da ging für 250€ ein ganze anderer Aufschrei durchs Land.



Die wollten aber verhindern das man die rechte weiterverkauft oder seine lizenz weiterverwendet.

Mfg Rene


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> PS: hier gabs schonmal einen Thread zu Office2013, als MS die Lizenz an den Rechner bzw. als Einmalinstallation binden wollte. Da ging für 250€ ein ganze anderer Aufschrei durchs Land.



Die wollten aber verhindern das man die rechte weiterverkauft oder seine lizenz weiterverwendet.

Mfg Rene


----------



## ducati (12 September 2013)

hmm, ich sehs so:

der Kumpel des TE hat auch die Rechte zur Nutzung der Software gekauft, und nicht ein Stück Dongleblech im Wert von 50k€. Von daher denke ich, er hat noch irgendwelche Rechte... Kann natürlich alles in den AGB ausgeschlossen sein... Aber i.O. wäre das m.M. nicht.

So, und jetzt ist gut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> ein Stück Dongleblech im Wert von 50k€.



jetzt lass mal die 50K€ weg, das ist irgendein Fantasie Preis oder es waren etwas mehr als 2 Lizensen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (12 September 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Nur meiner Meinung nach ist es kein Geschäftsgebaren, wenn man einem Geschäftspartner pauschal erstmal kriminelle Energie unterstellt...


Wenn ich irgendwo ein Auto mieten will, dann muss ich auch meinen Lappen vorzeigen, um nachzuweisen, dass ich fahren darf. Meiner Meinung nach hat so etwas nichts mit einer Unterstellung von krimineller Energie zu tun, sondern ist eine ganz einfache Absicherung. Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und behaupten, er hätte den Dongle verloren und Eplan verschenkt Lizenzen ohne Ende... "kulanzhalber" versteht sich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2013)

Eure Vergleiche sind doch alle irgendwie seltsam.... Auto weg, SPS weg... machen wir es weniger abstrakt.

Wenn ich beim Geldautomaten 1000€ abhebe und ich verliere kurz danach  meine Geldbörse (oder wird geklaut) dann ist das Geld weg. Ich kann dann nicht zur Bank gehen und mir auf Kulanz neues geben lassen. Und das obwohl der Materialwert nur ein paar Cent beträgt. Das Geld ist weg ODER es nutzt ein anderer. Das gleiche wie mit dem Dongle. Der Dongle ist weg ODER es nutzt ihn ein anderer. In beiden Fällen hat derjenige Pech gehabt.


----------



## ducati (12 September 2013)

Jo, naja er müsste schon glaubwürdig belegen, dass die Dongles jetzt kein anderer nutzt.

Beim Geld ist das auch so, wenn ich nachweisen kann, dass die Scheine z.B. verbrannt sind und sie somit kein anderer nutzen kann, bekomme ich in der Tat neue von der Zentralbank.

Gruß.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo, naja er müsste schon glaubwürdig belegen, dass die Dongles jetzt kein anderer nutzt.
> 
> Beim Geld ist das auch so, wenn ich nachweisen kann, dass die Scheine z.B. verbrannt sind und sie somit kein anderer nutzen kann, bekomme ich in der Tat neue von der Zentralbank.
> 
> Gruß.



Wenn du 2 kaputte Dongle bei Eplan ablieferst bekommst du bestimmt auch 2 neue. Und beim verbrannten Geld reicht es aber nicht eine Kiste Asche bei der Bank abzuliefern


----------



## MSB (12 September 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo, naja er müsste schon glaubwürdig belegen, dass die Dongles jetzt kein anderer nutzt.
> 
> Beim Geld ist das auch so, wenn ich nachweisen kann, dass die Scheine z.B. verbrannt sind und sie somit kein anderer nutzen kann, bekomme ich in der Tat neue von der Zentralbank.



Genau am Nachweis von irgendwas krankt es, es gibt jetzt nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
Die Dinger hat wer geklaut oder nicht. Das müsste dann auch förmlich bei den Grünen oder Blauen zur Anzeige gebracht werden.
Solange die nur in irgend einer dunklen Ecke rumliegen, mit der Erklärung "Ich war beim Umzug zu dämlich auf meine Dongles aufzupassen" sehe ich nicht warum Eplan das interessieren sollte,
zumal hier die jetzige Verwendung der Dongles weder nachzuweisen ist, noch irgendjemand irgendetwas guten Gewissens bestätigen kann.

Und zum Geld:
http://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/Geld-wird-meistens-ersetzt-article3316336.html
Auch das ist alles andere als einfach, ganz besonders wenn nur noch wenig bis gar nichts mehr vom Schein übrig ist, so richtig problemlos ist es nur bei Scheinen die noch >50% vorhanden sind.

Von Siemens war hier ja auch schon die Rede:
Auch Siemens macht das nicht einfach so, sondern nur wenn man denen wenigstens eine plausible Story auftischen kann, sobald da Unstimmigkeiten erkennbar sind, hast du auch da verloren.
Ich weiß nicht wie der/die Hotline-MA reagieren würde, wenn ich sage: "ich finde seit dem Umzug die Software-Schachtel nicht mehr".

Und Abschließend:
Egal welche Software mit Dongle man verwendet, und im CAE Bereich sind das eine Menge, es ist überall das gleiche Problem.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2013)

Es gibt div. Hersteller bei denen bei Verlust des Eigentumsnachweises ein Neukauf fällig ist. EPlan ist da kein Einzelfall.
Da in Deutschland Software eine "normale" Ware ist die vom Käufer weiterverkauft werden darf, ist dies eben die Folge.
Klauseln, die dies einschränken, sind nur sehr schwer durchsetzbar. Dazu gibt es inzwischen schon genügend Urteile.

Es gibt Leute, die legen ihre Dongels in einen Safe, bohren ein Loch durch und legen ein USB-Kabel rein 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die legen ihre Dongels in einen Safe, bohren ein Loch durch und legen ein USB-Kabel rein



Wenn man da so eben ein Loch reinbohren kann, würde ich diesen auch den Dongel nicht anvertrauen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn man da so eben ein Loch reinbohren kann, würde ich diesen auch den Dongel nicht anvertrauen.



Ist auch nicht unbedingt als sicherer Diebstahlschutz gedacht. Es geht darum, dass niemand einfach mal so nen Dongle auf Montage mitnimmt oder wenn der Rechner getauscht wird, der Dongle vergessen wird.
Es ist nur ein simpler Möbeltressor (nicht mit Zahlenschloss). Da bist du mit jeder Flex in 30s drin.
Früher wurde ein USB-Kabel durch ein Slotblech in den Rechner gelegt und der Dongle dann innen im Rechner "versteckt". Aber bei Notebooks geht das halt schlecht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn du 2 kaputte Dongle bei Eplan ablieferst bekommst du bestimmt auch 2 neue. Und beim verbrannten Geld reicht es aber nicht eine Kiste Asche bei der Bank abzuliefern



Hingegen wenn du bei Eplan eine Kiste Asche ablieferst. Dann kriegst du auch wieder zwei Dongles.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 September 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Von Siemens war hier ja auch schon die Rede:
> Auch Siemens macht das nicht einfach so, sondern nur wenn man denen wenigstens eine plausible Story auftischen kann, sobald da Unstimmigkeiten erkennbar sind, hast du auch da verloren.
> Ich weiß nicht wie der/die Hotline-MA reagieren würde, wenn ich sage: "ich finde seit dem Umzug die Software-Schachtel nicht mehr".



Bei Siemens dient aber immer die Packung, bzw. das Papierstück mit dem silbernen Streifen im Notfall als weiterer Lizenzbeleg. D.h. wer nur eines von beiden kauft, wie nur die Lizenz auf womöglich einem Aldi USB-Stick, kann wohl nicht bei Siemens darauf bestehen bei Verlust eine neue Lizenz zu erhalten.
Warum sollte sich jemand eine halbe Lizenz "besorgen", wenn er die Software auch einfach cracken kann..

Ein Papierstück und Kaufbeleg lässt sich im Safe lagern, ein USB-Stick mit angeschlossenem PC und Benutzer eher nicht. Bei der Summe würde ich mal einen Anwalt darauf los lassen.


----------

